
Books About Basic Income - mooreds
https://medium.com/basic-income/the-big-library-books-about-basic-income-b9763071b987
======
masonic
Another _huge_ collection of shrouded Amazon affiliate links (tag
sssubi-20)... followed by a Patreon beg.

